
A potential solution for homeless in San Francisco? - marvindanig
https://www.gofundme.com/mythplawinter
======
marvindanig
A few days ago we had some discussion [1] on the plight of homeless people in
SF. It evoked some serious thoughts from the community both from people who
live in the SF/Bay Area and thos who simply visited and shared their
impression of the place.

I wonder if SF would benefit from something like this _tiny house_ solution
from Elvis Summers in LA?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12403014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12403014)

